# hpqimzone.exe



## grisco

I am a real dummy. Can anyone tell me if this (hpqimzone.exe) is a needed process or is it some kind of spyware that needs to be removed?


----------



## Vikesrock8411

It's definitely safe, no need to worry about it being spyware. As to its specific purpose, it is often difficult to tell with these manufacturer software apps. It appears to be related to some Digital imaging software packaged with HP computers and/or printers.


----------



## hollywood316

I completely rebooted my HP laptop but after 2 weeks that stupid HPQIMZONE error window showed up again...and that's the reason why I rebooted my laptop for 2 hours! I am deleting the HP imaging software and see what happens...damn I hate HP.


----------



## paulkayz

EVERY TIME i TURN ON THE COMPUTER WINDOWS PHOTO GALLERY TRIES TO LOAD A PROGRAM THAT LEADS TO "HPQIMZONE" THE ONLY WAY I CAN GET RID OF IT IS BY GOING TO TASK MANAGER AND DELETING THE HPQIMZONE LINE. IS THERE ANY OTHER WAY TO STOP THE COMPUTER FROM TRYING TO LOAD PHOTO GALLERY ETERNALLY ??


----------

